# Planning for Kid's School before moving to Australia



## vanmost (May 16, 2010)

Hi All:

I got PR last year, now we are planning to move to Australia next year. Right now my son is 3 years old but will be 4 when he arrives Australia next year. Currently, he is going to KG/nursery. 

I know that if he is 4 years old before April, he can join KG over there. We have already made decision about city and suburb where we will live. Do we need to register him in any public school/early childhood service over there before arriving Australia? I also know that we cannot claim for any Centrelink payment while living outside of Australia. But will he get seat in the particular school on short notice?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

vanmost said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I got PR last year, now we are planning to move to Australia next year. Right now my son is 3 years old but will be 4 when he arrives Australia next year. Currently, he is going to KG/nursery.
> 
> I know that if he is 4 years old before April, he can join KG over there. We have already made decision about city and suburb where we will live. Do we need to register him in any public school/early childhood service over there before arriving Australia? I also know that we cannot claim for any Centrelink payment while living outside of Australia. But will he get seat in the particular school on short notice?


Kindergartens can vary a bit in how they're organised State by State though there will usually be some state funding regardless and that should make it a bit like all public schools in that if you're resident in an area there should be a place possible.
Kindergartens in Victoria indicates something of the Victorian arrangement and https://www.det.nsw.edu.au/newsroom/yr2007/dec/newkindergarten.htm indicates more of the Department of Education involvement.
If you have an idea of the location you're planning on, you could look up the local kindergarten and see if they have an email address or just an address to ask about their registration process.
And with PR there should be no charges other what there will be for any enrolled.


----------

